# Translation



## abc1234 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was wondering is anyone could help me with some translation from Cypriot into english

The phrase is "EISE DEYA BALOR" (not entirely sure on the spelling) :confused
Im called this by a friend (a Cypriot national) and was wondering is anyone could help me to understand what it means. All I know is that it is a slang term 

Thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ise telia bellos? Is that what he says? If so it means "You are completely crazy"


----------



## abc1234 (Feb 18, 2009)

theresoon said:


> ise telia bellos? Is that what he says? If so it means "You are completely crazy"


I'm not sure. It came across on an email. but it may have been spelt incorrectly. Thanks anyway


----------

